# Pimlico Plumbers Spotting Game



## martint235 (19 Mar 2012)

Ok it's simple. Just edit this post to fill in reg numbers of Pimlico Plumbers vans that you spot on your commute. 

W2 BOG
C15 TEN


----------



## BentMikey (19 Mar 2012)

It's great, isn't it?

PO0 2 POO
TO1 LET


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Mar 2012)

For those not in London - we can CHE4T here


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

"We can answer a call at your convenience" - ha ha!


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2012)

I saw LAV 4 today. TO1 LET has to be my fav, seen that a few times.


----------



## goody (19 Mar 2012)

SH1 TER


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (19 Mar 2012)

WC 55 spotted at the junction of Wandsworth Road and North Street tonight.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Mar 2012)

I've seen BOG 1 as well.


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2012)

I saw W4TER in Greenwich last week.


----------



## subaqua (19 Mar 2012)

goody said:


> SH1 TER


 
S41 TER would be the only one that fits any of the formats used for registrations . and i doubt the BMW cabrio would be much good for carrying bogs n pipes


----------



## Flyingfox (19 Mar 2012)

PP1 - Lewisham


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (19 Mar 2012)

F1 USH


----------



## Brains (19 Mar 2012)

I saw Buster
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buster_Martin
Britain's oldest working man, at the London Marathon a couple of years ago.
He was working for Pimlico as a van cleaner until the day he died


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Mar 2012)

Spotted at the lights on Kennington Rd this morning...

PLL IG


----------



## BentMikey (20 Mar 2012)

I just love this game - I think this is the best ever use of personal plates and I always pay attention to their vans because of this. Must be my sense of toilet humour. 

Brilliant choice of advertising, I bet it's been an extremely effective and relatively cheap campaign.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Mar 2012)

TBH I hadn't even noticed the 'special' plates until I read this thread Yesterday. Now I shall always be on the lookout!


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2012)

I didn't think the thread would take off this well. Perhaps we should start another one for those outside London based on the girl's names on Stobarts trucks?


----------



## Crackedheadset (20 Mar 2012)

Talking of shoot on this thread their driving is shoot as well. Had some Plimsoll self-gratification artist driving in an aggressive manner trying to race a car around a RAB who he thought had cut him up. Have a look at the road markings dickhead before you go on some of driving rampage forgoing me and all the other road users that were on that RAB at the time.


----------



## Blurb (20 Mar 2012)

Spotted LO 02 OLD on the way home today.


----------



## tiswas-steve (20 Mar 2012)

LOO 5S going up College Road towards Crystal Palace transmitter today.


----------



## gambatte (20 Mar 2012)

A55 40LE


----------



## snorri (20 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Perhaps we should start another one for those outside London based on the girl's names on Stobarts trucks?


It's a kind thought, but it's a long time since I've seen a Stobart lorry, didn't even know they had girls names.


----------



## Maz (20 Mar 2012)

There's a plumber's van doing the rounds in Leicester in the style of this driver's door....


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2012)

WC 40 this morning, by Blackfriars station... heading down the slip road onto Embankment, in a Cavalier fashion


----------



## Jdratcliffe (21 Mar 2012)

way home yday saw RP45 TAP


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> WC 40 this morning, by Blackfriars station... heading down the slip road onto Embankment, in a Cavalier fashion


 
My impromptu cyclechat riding companion spotted the same one parked next to TAP 57OP (stop or slop?) next to another different livery plumbers van down behind Tower Bridge. I noticed that they have PP numbers on the side so they're also catering for the French.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

8OG & BAS 11N tonight both in Deptford.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2012)

Last night I had a good run of them

BAS 11N (again)
B4T TH
DRA 11N


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2012)

I've only seen one in the last couple of days and he had a normal number plate (that I can't remember!)


----------



## Beebo (28 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Last night I had a good run of them
> 
> BAS 11N (again)
> B4T TH
> DRA 11N


 
If you spot 3 in one ride that's called a FLUSH?


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Mar 2012)

L1 BEND (I think) spotted Yesterday morning, same junction as my first sighting (by the IWM, Kennington Rd).


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

Brains said:


> I saw Buster
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buster_Martin
> Britain's oldest working man, at the London Marathon a couple of years ago.
> He was working for Pimlico as a van cleaner until the day he died


I was alongside a PP van at Kennington last year, and asked the driver how Buster was. 'Died yesterday'. Some conversations were just never meant to happen. He then went on to suggest, in a not unfriendly way, that Buster might not have been quite as old as we were led to believe.


----------



## Beebo (28 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> He then went on to suggest, in a not unfriendly way, that Buster might not have been quite as old as we were led to believe.


 

Buster claimed to be the oldest person to run the London Marathon "aged 101" - but Guiness World Records couldn't verify his age.

He claimed to have been born in 1906, they reckon he was born in 1913, so he was still in his late 90's at least.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2012)

Tonight in Deptford

L1 8END (U Bend)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Tonight in Deptford
> 
> L1 8END (U Bend)


 
Ah, I saw that one in Deptford last week, near Edward Street (I really should get to know the names of local streets), but as I couldn't decipher it I didn't post it up.


----------



## gambatte (2 Apr 2012)

*Mornington Crescent!!*

sorry, wrong game
IGMC


----------



## clarion (3 Apr 2012)

S110WER
and
BI01LER
park near where I live.

I do fairly regularly commute past the PP depot, so that might be cheating, but I do see a lot round here. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## heliphil (4 Apr 2012)

WC 21 was in Brentwood earlier in the week


----------



## BentMikey (4 Apr 2012)

RAD5 today.


----------



## EthelF (4 Apr 2012)

clarion said:


> I do fairly regularly commute past the PP depot, so that might be cheating, but I do see a lot round here. I'll keep an eye out.



I was wondering if that's cheating too as I often pass by there. Assuming it's not, I saw F1X WC and DRA1N there recently.


----------



## anyuser (4 Apr 2012)

DRA1N last night outside the depot.


----------



## Beebo (19 Apr 2012)

13OG spotted this morning in Deptford.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2012)

BASIIN again last night in Lewisham


----------



## Beebo (19 Apr 2012)

1814357 said:


> T689WJG in Lower Thames Street a few minutes ago. I don't really get this one.


 

Thats easy, T689WJG is the order code for an Ideal Standard universal fixng U bend kit.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2012)

L00 2 RAD

In Lewisham last night.
First time spotted for that one.


----------



## clarion (24 May 2012)

B101LER. I know I spot this every time I go on my home training loop, but this morning I saw it in Stockwell. In convoy with (I think) BOG9 or something similar.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2012)

So we have seen the *following..*.



1 BOG
111 BOG
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
2 PP
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
6 GAS
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
84TH
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
A 801LER
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
B1DET
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
F1X PP
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
FEM41E
FLU55H


G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS
*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
L 981 TAP
*L1 8END*
L13ULB
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


LOO 2 LOO
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
NEW 80G
P 111 PLU
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
RAD 15 ON
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
TOO 11OT
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2012)

LAV 2 in Bickley this morning


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2012)

Am I the only one still doing this?

Saw Sink X last night in Lewisham


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

I'm still playing but rarely see them on my commute.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (4 Jul 2012)

Never see them but the best Taxi I have seen is T1PME.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Am I the only one still doing this?
> 
> Saw Sink X last night in Lewisham


 

saw S1 NKS on Upper Thames Street yesterday.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> saw S1 NKS on Upper Thames Street yesterday.


 
Ticked off..


----------



## Mista Preston (5 Jul 2012)

Still haven't seen SH1TT3R


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Am I the only one still doing this?
> 
> Saw Sink X last night in Lewisham


 

I never see Pimlico Plumber vans,looks like they don't go East of the river.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jul 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I never see Pimlico Plumber vans,looks like they don't go East of the river.


 theres one that pootles about Leytonstone. I think the driver must live there


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> theres one that pootles about Leytonstone. I think the driver must live there


 

Damnit and I ain't seen it,are the vans blue?


----------



## Banjo (6 Jul 2012)

Beebo said:


> Thats easy, T689WJG is the order code for an Ideal Standard universal fixng U bend kit.


Imagine someone not knowing that Sheesh...


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2012)

WC 55 in Bickley this morning but have seen that one before.
C'mon Pimlico Plumbers... let's see some different number plates out there.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2012)

Ooh I got X 1 EAK at Selhurst today!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2012)

Good, that's another ticked off then.



1 BOG
111 BOG
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
2 PP
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
6 GAS
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
84TH
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
A 801LER
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
B1DET
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
FEM41E
FLU55H


G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS
*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
L 981 TAP
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


LOO 2 LOO
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
NEW 80G
P 111 PLU
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
RAD 15 ON
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
TOO 11OT
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Sep 2012)

Seen today enroute to Tower Bridge,I feel so proud,mixing it with the Sarf London boys.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Seen today enroute to Tower Bridge,I feel so proud,mixing it with the Sarf London boys.


 
Noted


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Noted


 
Thanks.

Sarf of the river,I was heading East and it was pointing West.
(From Waterloo to Leytonstone)


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Sep 2012)

I can't believe they don't have a 1 POO or similar


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I can't believe they don't have a 1 POO or similar


 
It's great isn't it?

Not sure if I saw one before but as soon as I saw the van I looked at the number plate.

http://www.regtransfers.co.uk/main/stories/f1ush.asp


----------



## Beebo (17 Sep 2012)

I saw L 13ULB yesterday.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (17 Sep 2012)

There I was up the Evans Road on the way home and I had chased this to get the registration and it's the same blasted one as last time.Gutted,absolutely gutted.

I was like a kid opening up a present,only had to get past the Addiscum Lee to get to this.

Weird,I saw this a week ago.

What's that tube station on the left?Lambeth North?


----------



## martint235 (17 Sep 2012)

Beebo said:


> I saw L 13ULB yesterday.


Think you may have inadvertantly started the Pimlico Electricians thread


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (18 Sep 2012)

Twenty Four hour yet I only see them at mid-day.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (19 Sep 2012)

I saw "2 DRIP" and "5PLAT" they were moaning about the _leaked_ pictures of Kate, drove me round the _U bend_.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (19 Sep 2012)

I saw one on Tuesday,I was on a train between Waterloo and Vox,didn't get the reg though.


----------



## musa (20 Sep 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> *What's that tube station on the left?*Lambeth North?


 
Southwark Stn


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Sep 2012)

musa said:


> Southwark Stn


 
Yeah,you are right,I checked up on this yesterday but forgot to post about my error.cheers.


----------



## tiswas-steve (21 Sep 2012)

Most days going up Westwood Hill in Sydenham, I often spot a pink plumbers van with the immortal company name of "U-Benders". Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (5 Dec 2012)

Didn't get this one at first,saw it then chased it.Well sort of,it was stuck in traffic near Waterloo.
Thing that struck me with the driver is he didn't look very happy even though I was thrilled.When I saw that RM bus in Japan the driver was waving at me although I was very thrilled at the time seeing an old friend when I was 6000 miles away.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2013)

RAD 3 earlier this week somewhere between Battersea and Southwark. It doesn't seem to be on the list.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

Have added and marked it Chris.
Also saw 2PP today in Deptford.



1 BOG
*111 BOG*
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
*2 PP*
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
6 GAS
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
84TH
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
A 801LER
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
B1DET
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
FEM41E
*FLU55H*


G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS
*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
*GAS 8*
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
L 981 TAP
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


LOO 2 LOO
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
*NEW 80G*
P 111 PLU
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
RAD 15 ON
*RAD 3*
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
*TOO 11OT*
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## Beebo (18 Apr 2013)

Not a plumbers van but was behind a Shepherd Neame beer lorry in greenwich tonight with plate X5 ALE


----------



## Arfcollins (19 Apr 2013)

We don't get the Pimlico Plumbers in these parts but I once saw on Gosport Road a plumber's van that had 'Never knowingly under-soldered' on the back door.


----------



## srw (19 Apr 2013)

NEW 80G in Marylebone this morning.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

DRA1N and 111BOG.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> DRA1N and 111BOG.



Saw one on Lambeth Bridge,seems like im almost one of the in-crowd.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2014)

Every time I see a Pimlico Plumber I think of this thread. However, yesterday I saw a bump-worthy Pimlico variation: Pimlico *Electics!*

*L 13ULB*


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2014)

Whilst I've not seen one of PP's vans here in Egham, we do have a company who does the septic tanks. They have V3 P00, but I prefer the signs they have on the back of their trucks, specifically:

Stool Bus
No Stools Left On This Vehicle Overnight
Find Us On Sh*tter
Like Us On FaeceBook

One day I'll get a pic..


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2014)

I forgot about this thread... good reminder.


----------



## subaqua (4 Mar 2014)

saw 2 over the last few days

B4 THS and W4 STE


----------



## MichaelO (4 Mar 2014)

There's one parked outside the office most days (in Victoria).


----------



## EthelF (21 May 2014)

FEM41E yesterday morning. Hurtling out of a residential road over a mini roundabout and overtaking a cyclist heading in the same direction on the mini roundabout, all but barging him into the kerb upon exiting the roundabout.
I commented to the cyclist that I hope the guy's a better plumber than driver.

Email describing the incident sent to Pimlico Plumbers HQ.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2014)

Thanks for the reminder. Though that's very unlike a Pimlico Plumbers driver. They are usually very good drivers.

I saw P111 PLU yesterday. So will update the list.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2014)

1 BOG
*111 BOG*
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
*2 PP*
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
6 GAS
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
*84TH*
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
A 801LER
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
*B1DET*
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
*FEM41E*
FLU55H
G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS


*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
L 981 TAP
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


LOO 2 LOO
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
*NEW 80G*
*P 111 PLU*
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
RAD 15 ON
*RAD 3*
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
*TOO 11OT*
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## jay clock (21 May 2014)

One day they will be able to buy HU93 LOG


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2014)

Not plumbers, but there's a company called Shield Pest Control down my way that has RAT 80Y and BUG 80Y


----------



## jay clock (21 May 2014)

Have they got K4RZY?


----------



## jay clock (21 May 2014)

AB19 JOB?


----------



## EthelF (22 May 2014)

EthelF said:


> Email describing the incident sent to Pimlico Plumbers HQ.



Credit where it's due, I got a reply very swiftly and it's clear they are taking the matter seriously. Chapeau.


----------



## Tim Hall (22 May 2014)

Saw B1 DET today on the A3.


----------



## Beebo (23 May 2014)

I see the same one loads in Greenwich, anyone eklse noticed that they used to change the spacing of the letters on the number plate but now they use the standard spacing, maybe the police or MOT people told them off?
I wonder how much they spend on number plates, some of those plates would be worth loads of money!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2014)

GAS 8 this morning


----------



## martint235 (5 Jun 2014)

I saw 84 TH the other day. Not seen that one before and took me a while to figure it out!


----------



## doug (12 Jun 2014)

I followed FLU55H along St John's Wood Rd outside Lord's Cricket Grounds yesterday


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2014)

doug said:


> I followed FLU55H along St John's Wood Rd outside Lord's Cricket Grounds yesterday




Noted


----------



## martint235 (13 Jun 2014)

I saw F1 XPP today


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I saw F1 XPP today




Already accounted for.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2015)

aha.... been a while.
Spotted a new one.

RAD I5 ON



1 BOG
*111 BOG*
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
*2 PP*
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
6 GAS
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
*84TH*
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
A 801LER
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
*B1DET*
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
*FEM41E*
FLU55H
G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS


*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
L 981 TAP
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


LOO 2 LOO
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
*NEW 80G*
*P 111 PLU*
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
*RAD 15 ON*
*RAD 3*
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
*TOO 11OT*
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2015)

This thread revival has got me thinking - I'm sure I used to see a B4TH with nothing else on the plate and the only one listed above has a T at the end. As I'm rarely up and out at Pimlic o'clock any more, I probably won't see it again but it used to go over Blackheath shortly after 7am. However, as I haven't seen it for a while, I don't want to claim it. Just be on the look out for it....


----------



## hatler (3 Sep 2015)

B4 TH isn't a valid GB plate though.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Sep 2015)

I saw Pimlico van the other day with a "normal" number plate. Do I get a special prize?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2015)

hatler said:


> B4 TH isn't a valid GB plate though.


Ok, if I see it again I'll double check. Weird thing, though, is that I seem to remember seeing it parked up on a residential side street in Erith too. 

(And before you say I just need a B4TH, I had one this evening.)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> I saw Pimlico van the other day with a "normal" number plate. Do I get a special prize?




I saw one a while back. I did ask the driver why he didn't have a Pimlico plate? He just said that a plate hadn't been allocated to the vehicle yet. By the look on his face when I tapped on his window I think he thought that I was going to have a go at him for something.


----------



## RedRider (25 Sep 2015)

Merry Christmas to U bend...





Pimlico Plumbers HQ last weekend.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

That reminds me - I saw a 3 LOO PimPlum this evening. It's not on the list. It was crawling to get into the Blackwall Tunnel (I was on a parallel road heading via the O2)

My, that's depressingly early for Crudmas.


----------



## subaqua (26 Sep 2015)

RedRider said:


> Merry Christmas to U bend...
> View attachment 104958
> 
> Pimlico Plumbers HQ last weekend.




they leave them up now. but don't turn them on till november time. I like it when i am heading to southampton or winchester from waterloo on train in the winter . 

only 89 days and X hours to go http://www.yourchristmascountdown.com/


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2015)

I also saw one not on the list last week. AI EAK


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Nov 2015)

Two this morning, but both on the list above. L 981 TAP on Lambeth Bridge and A 801 LER in Peckham.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2016)

been a while... again.

Spotted one on this evenings commute

Loo 2 Loo





1 BOG
*111 BOG*
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
*2 PP*
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
*6 GAS*
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
*84TH*
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
*A 801LER*
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
*B1DET*
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
*FEM41E*
FLU55H
G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS


*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
*L 981 TAP*
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


*LOO 2 LOO*
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
*NEW 80G*
*P 111 PLU*
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
*RAD 15 ON*
*RAD 3*
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
*TOO 11OT*
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*WEF I X*

*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2016)

Hooray....a new one spotted. 6 GAS


----------



## Trickedem (7 Mar 2016)

I pass one most times I set out from home. WEF I X


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2016)

Trickedem said:


> I pass one most times I set out from home. WEF I X




Added to the list


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2016)

Another new one spotted today.

FEW W1E



1 BOG
*111 BOG*
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
*2 PP*
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
*6 GAS*
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
*84TH*
84THS
8OG


9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
*A 801LER*
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
*B1DET*
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
F10ODD
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
*FEM41E*
*FEW W1E*
FLU55H
G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS


*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
*L 981 TAP*
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


*LOO 2 LOO*
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
*NEW 80G*
*P 111 PLU*
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
*RAD 15 ON*
*RAD 3*
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
*TOO 11OT*
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*WEF I X*

*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## hatler (2 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Another new one spotted today.
> FEW W1E


That's not a valid UK plate.

FEW 1E is though.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2016)

hatler said:


> That's not a valid UK plate.
> 
> FEW 1E is though.


Yes, that was it.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Jun 2016)

T11 LER this evening as I was stuck in traffic in St.Reatham.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Aug 2016)

C4B PP Saw it outside HQ.


----------



## Brandane (24 Aug 2016)

They missed out on SH11TES. I saw it (for the second time) in Aberdeen yesterday, on a white pick-up truck of some description. One that escaped the DVLA censors!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2016)

Brandane said:


> They missed out on SH11TES. I saw it (for the second time) in Aberdeen yesterday, on a white pick-up truck of some description. One that escaped the DVLA censors!


I misread that and then wondered what Pimlico Plumbers were doing in Aberdeen. Meanwhile 8OG drove up my road this afternoon.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Aug 2016)

Never mind the reg plates, has anyone seen their 'sponsorship' ads on London Live movies? They're abysmal. Truly. The competition for worst 'humorous' sponsorship ads is fierce, admittedly, but these just blow the opposition out of the water.


----------



## subaqua (25 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> T11 LER this evening as I was stuck in traffic in St.Reatham.



you weren't stuck in traffic you were traffic


----------



## Lonestar (17 May 2017)

AC15TEN

What does that mean,though?

I see that's on the very first post on this thread.


----------



## Bazzer (17 May 2017)

Lonestar said:


> AC15TEN
> 
> What does that mean,though?.



I would presume it is a play on a cistern


----------



## Lonestar (17 May 2017)

Bazzer said:


> I would presume it is a play on a cistern



Sorry so tired it's just clicked...doh....One I didn't see.

I just read it as AC 15 TEN.

Saw 8 OG today and yes I'm awake this time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2017)

Does this one count? After all, it has a double pee at the end....




@topcat1 snapped it at the Waterloo classics meet....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2021)

New one spotted on the commute today 

F10ODD

1 BOG
*111 BOG*
111 LAV
111 WC
*13OG*
2 BOG
*2 PP*
21 WC
222 LAV
3 LOO
3333 PP
40 RAD
44 RAD
51NKS
*6 GAS*
701LET
71LER
8 WC
*80 G*
*84TH*
84THS
8OG
9 WC
A 1EAK
A 701LET
*A 801LER*
A LE4K
*ALL 11OT*
*B101LER*
B19 TAP
*B1DET*
*B4TH T*
BAS111N
*BAS11N*
*BOG 1*
*BOG 2*
*C15TEN*
DRA111N
*DRA11N*
*DRA1N*
*F10ODD*
*F1USH*
*F1X PP*
*F1X WC*
FEM411E
*FEM41E*
*FEW W1E*
FLU55H
G2 LOO
G2 TAP
G45 1EAK
G45 2 GAS
*GA5 2 GAS*
GAS 15
GAS 6
GAS 8
GAS 9
H34TED
HA5 1EAK
*L 981 TAP*
*L1 8END*
*L13ULB*
LAV 1
*LAV 2*
LAV 5
LO0 2 JET
*LO0 2 OLD*


*LOO 2 LOO*
*LOO 2 RAD*
LOO 2 ROD
LOO 2 TAP
LOO 2 WET
LOO 3
*LOO5S*
MET3R
*NEW 80G*
*P 111 PLU*
P1 TAP
P111 ELC
*PLL1G*
PLU11B
PLU6S
*RAD 15 ON*
*RAD 3*
*RAD 5*
*S110WER*
S1NK T
*S1NK X*
*S1NKS*
SLA73S


*T01 LET*
T11E WC
T11LER
TAP 15 ON
TAP 570P
*TOO 11OT*
W10 BOG
W10 LAV
W11 BOG
*W2 BOG*
W2 LAV
*W4TER*
W8 BOG
W8 LAV
WC 20
*WC 21*
WC 24
*WC 40*
*WC 55*
WC 80
WC 88
*WEF I X*
*X 1EAK*
X 801LER


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

The first moving vehicle I saw this morning was a Pimlico one with the reg DRA7N. It doesn't seem to be on the list.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2021)

If you really want a game then get a list of the reg numbers, assign them colouts, and have a game of Pimlico Snooker.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The first moving vehicle I saw this morning was a Pimlico one with the reg DRA7N. It doesn't seem to be on the list.



I need to see if there is an updated list.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2022)

Spotted on twitter 

View: https://twitter.com/TheNewsAtGlenn/status/1570800571761958915?t=V8tmjvJ7R8uvDUAF2tsfvg&s=19


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Sep 2022)

Spotted *F1X PP *outside Cannon Street on Upper Thames Street. Coming back from a conference


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Spotted *F1X PP *outside Cannon Street on Upper Thames Street. Coming back from a conference



Already spotted ages ago.
Will have to update the thread with the list


----------

